# hunting unposted farmland



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

can you hunt farmland, that isn't posted no trespassing, without getting permission before hand?


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

guess you haven't hunted out of state where it isn't an issue. thanks for your opinions.


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

I think that is why they make plat books available at the county clerk office. You can also do an online search of property tax records. I would skip all of that and just ask around. It is what I used to do to get right of way for fishing. I knew who to ask and when or how I could contact them.The neighbors were willing to give out information.


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

thanks for the tips.


----------



## gunfun13 (Jun 13, 2003)

From the hunting guide:


"Trespassing is unlawful and erodes support for recreational hunting. Written or


verbal permission is required from the landowner or leaseholder before you hunt

on any farm lands or connected woodlots or on any posted private land. Hunters

are required to produce their hunting license to landowners upon request. If you

wound an animal or bird and it runs or flies onto private property, you have no

legal right to pursue it without permission of the landowner and would be subject

to prosecution."


----------



## Luv2hunteup (Mar 22, 2003)

Lurker said:


> can you hunt farmland, that isn't posted no trespassing, without getting permission before hand?


Farmland does not need to be posted as does the a joining wood lot. You can't trespass on either one. See recreational trespass in the hunting digest.

Just curious, does your front door have a no trespassing sign? Do you expect someone who is armed to walk in at any given time without permission?


----------



## Lurker (Jan 25, 2009)

gunfun13 said:


> From the hunting guide:
> 
> 
> "Trespassing is unlawful and erodes support for recreational hunting. Written or
> ...


 thanks for the answer and not an opinion.


----------



## RS1983 (Mar 16, 2009)

Lurker said:


> can you hunt farmland, that isn't posted no trespassing, without getting permission before hand?


The elements for recreational tresspass are any of the following:
1. Farm land or attached woodlot.
2. Fenced.
3. Posted in a conspicious mannor.
4. Prior warning.

Waterfowlers are some of the biggest offenders of private property. Nothing ticks me off more that seeing some ding dongs in a boat blind pull up to a shoreline that belongs to a landowner that I had to spend days running down to get permission.
What this actually means is that on many parcells of property if you are willing to be a lowlife you can get away with hunting there until someone catches you out there in the act and gives you a warning. All the more reason for you guys on here with land to get your signs up.


----------

